# ideal field archery set-up??



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

hi...i have been concentrating on recurve fita target archery for the past 5 years but have a hankering to now try field....i need some help in deciding what set-up would be most ideal for field archery considering what equipment i currently have as follows: 

i have 23" and 25" ILF risers, short, medium and long ILF limbs from 32#-36#..i also have 2 warf risers 19 1/2"( hoytTD3) and 21"(black bear) and an assortment of aluminum, carbon and a/c arrows such as X7s, goldtip ultralight pros, ACCs and mckinney IIs plus 4 target sights and stabilizer sets.. 

in addition my draw length is 28 1/2" with my fita recurves and my arrows are a maximum of 29" from nock groove to tip....

considering the above i would welcome any advice on what combination of equipment i should try that would be ideal for field archery.....many thanks for reading this and for any replies...


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

It might be different in dry countries but in Ireland nothing too shiney and precious is a consideration..................................I've a GM put aside until I'm sure the Best won't be destroyed as I'm planing to start field next Spring.

Good luck, we'd a short FITA field course set up for a comp at the range recently..................and it was great fun.............scores secondary to the fun element.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

PS: Not a consideration for those with accuracy but I'm going to be using aluminium Jazz arrows till I'm sure that, by and large, I'll be taking them home with me again.


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

With regards to the bow. . .I am not too sure. I am not too terribly knowledgable with the recurve equipment to give any advice.

However, I can solidly recommend the A/C/C arrows. They are a great Field arrow (and actually a great arrow for just about ANY archery game) and will serve you well.

Hope this helps. . .


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I would suggest trying the setup you generally use to shoot up to 70m. If you can handle that well, a field course won’t be too much of a change at 80 yds. Also factor into your limb/riser determination that you’ll be shooting 112+ arrows while hiking in the woods; you don’t want to over bow yourself and needlessly sap your endurance. 

I agree with J, the A/C/Cs should work well for you. They're a great overall arrow. Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Just shoot the setup....bow wise...that you shoot the best. I wouldn't shoot the shorter riser and limb X because JimBob says it's a better match for field if you shoot the other one better. 

There your bows....which do you shoot best? 

As for arrows....I have shot all the ones on your list...ACCs are a great shaft....but since your shooting a recurve....unless your shooting the lighter spinned shafts they aren't a great choice IMO for long range recurve shooting...you may have issues getting the longer targets. The aluminums and GTs are about in the same boat. I would go with a shaft that I loved when I shot them for field a couple years ago.... The McKinney II :thumb:


----------



## random (Aug 17, 2009)

jmvargas said:


> i have 23" and 25" ILF risers, short, medium and long ILF limbs from 32#-36#..


I'd be very interested in what you learn.
I'm looking to get into this too - my daughter is interested (recurve only) and there is a range near by.

She seems ok with a 20# bow (current draw length is about 24" so she's not seeing anywhere near 20#). She's 12, so would have to shoot up to 50yds I think? 

I've no idea what I should be looking at, though. I've shot 35# ok, but as a beginer suspect that is not a good starting place. 20# seems too little 
(AFAICT my draw length is 28"), I've been told that 32# would do?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm an old timer at shooting field, just started shooting it with a recurve last month...I don't know how good my advice is (I'm always over in the FITA forum getting help) but here goes...

I'm shooting a 70" Yamaha (because that is what I have) and it reaches the distances fine shooting ACC 3-04s with 80 gr points at 28.75" of carbon 29" draw length at 39# on my fingers. The arrow runs a little stiff but seems to shoot Ok on well executed shots. I do like the ACC as a field archery shaft as they are pretty durable and not too expensive (I still launch one now and then)...

I am going to try my Redlines again this week as I am running low on ACCs and don't want to have to buy more arrows right now.

I'm currently using a Shibuya sight, but my Sure loc challenger worked fine as well with a plain circle for an aiming device (no pin). 

I'd shoot whatever combination you're comfortable with that gives you the best arrow speed/grouping. (I know that is kind of obvious)...don't know if that helps any, but there you go...


----------



## mikeeverio (Sep 6, 2009)

I am learning how to make a longbow and would like to know more information. My friends Mike Everio, Christopher Freville and Alison Sharman have all been in an archery team and they first won a competition on 22nd January 2004. Any advice would be helpful.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

jmvargas:

I assume that you'll be mostly shooting FITA field since you're not in North America. Even if you're doing IFAA/NFAA, I'd strongly suggest you use the same basic setup that gives you the most accuracy for FITA Target.

If there's no particular preference, the McKinneyIIs seem the lightest of the arrows you've listed, so that would be my choice if there is any unmarked field involved.

The main difference you'll have to get used to is the uneven footing, and of course the severe angles uphill and downhill. Other than that, you're still trying to hit the center of a target and it's no different a shot if it's 10 or 90 meters away.

I'd suggest you put a level on your bow for the first few times you practice, to give you an idea of holding the bow straight on sidehill shots. You'll of course have to remove or cover it for competitions.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

many thanks stash...especially the level thing...


----------

